# Winter DIY Project



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

If you really get bored this winter…

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/DIY01.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/DIY02.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/DIY03.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/DIY04.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/DIY05.jpg">

Here is the ebay link if you want to bid on the whole booklet:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45012&item=3869106946&rd=1


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks aegt5k, but I think fishing is in order......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok THATS cool!! Just dont find stuff like that anymore. Wonder if any of those things are kicking around?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That looks the same as the opeing picture for this yahoo group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Garden_and_homemade_tractor_and_implements/

There are lots of good modification ideas there.

Andy


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like a "Frankenstein" where is Igor when you need him


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You don't see projects like this in magazines anymore, like Popular Mechanics, etc. I wonder if it is lack of interest, or fear of lawsuits if John Q. Tractorbuilder hurts himself with his home built tractor and blames the plans. Back in the 1930s, 40s and 50s, this kind of stuff was often a featured project. I've seen built your own bulldozer, build your own truck, build your own cultivating equipment, etc. in old magazines. Seems like now-a-days it's all 'puter stuff. and video games, not real get your hands dirty and build something articles.


----------

